# New 69 GTO Wiring Harness



## DanC (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm replacing an old engine wiring harness and need some help. I know the red/blk goes to the alternator, and the gray/blue goes to the alternator, what does the green go to and the black/white go to?
What does the brown/black go to as well?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Green: Water temp sending unit/switch.
Black/white: Throttle solenoid (probably unused on your car - it was on mine)
"Brown"/black (probably really RED/Black and a heavier/fatter wire than the others, no?) - goes to the output lug on the alternator - this wire is the main "feed" for the rest of the electrical system and connects to the battery+ via the starter solenoid.

Bear


----------



## DanC (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks Bear. My previous harness did not have the black/white wire so it threw me for a loop. Could that be for the idle stop solenoid? The previous one hooked up was green (was that correct, it seemed to run ok)?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Yessir - black/white is the idle stop solenoid.
The green wire on your new harness is the temp sender/switch.

Bear


----------



## DanC (Mar 20, 2013)

Ok, one more question (for now). What does the Black wire with the brown stripe go to? It's the only one in the attached picture that I have not identified.


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*blowerdown*

Kind of looks like the blower motor wire, no?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

If the terminal on that wire is in the center of the connector and round, it goes to the brake distribution block down on the drivers side frame rail. This is the connector for the BRAKE warning light.

Bear


----------



## gjones (Oct 8, 2012)

*Warning.*

Ah, yes! The warning light! Don't have any of that fancy, schmancy stuff on the '66. Forgot all about that stuff! (Plus, the blower motor wire comes out in a different spot, anyway).


----------



## DanC (Mar 20, 2013)

Hey Bear. You were of course correct and the black/white wire was the idle stop solenoid. My carb does not have that and uses an electronic choke. The factory said I could use that same wire for the choke as it was simply an ignition hot lead and would serve the same purpose.


----------



## 68Resto-mod (Nov 10, 2009)

DanC
That is correct. I used the same wire for my choke. I have a 77 Q-Jet on my 68 Still looking for a crimp on wire lug wide enough (5.16" I think) to fit the connector on the choke.


----------



## DanC (Mar 20, 2013)

Awesome, thanks for the on confirmation. Btw, I hate electrical work.


----------

